# Pleease SMB (Save my butt)!



## ademarzi (Mar 22, 2009)

I have done plenty of 50 milers, but today I decided to go for a century. By mile 60 I started to feel the pain, and by mile 80 I was done. The legs were fine and so was everything else, but, pun intended, no not my butt. :sad:

I was worried about that possibility, so I double diapered, but it did not help. :blush2: 

At about the time that the pain started I stopped by a bike shop in Davis, and got some butt cream (I do not remember the brand) but no help.

I am sure I am not the first and, most likely, not the last. Any suggestions and or advice about prevention and best way to treat it so I am not separated from my Roob too long?

Thanks,


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

every ten miles or so after 30 i like to slow it down a bit, shift into a much higher gear, and just kinda stretch while on the bike. get up outta the saddle for a bit and just make slow rotations. Feels great! 

It could be your saddle or how it's setup (angle, height, etc) but I'm sure most of us feel SOME type of saddle pain after big mileage. Good luck!


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Don't ever just try to double your record if you want it to be enjoyable.

Consider getting a fitting.

You should just gradually increase your ride length by 10 miles or so. It's a good idea to have a heart rate monitor so you can stay within a range that you know won't cause you to blow up early.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I spent a year with butt trouble. It's no fun!

The bike being properly fitted is key, especially saddle height and leveling. You need a pair of shorts with a good chamois and for long rides, a good lubricant will help. For both you'll probably have to try a few until you find one that works well for you. I use Bag Balm as it is thick, slightly antibiotic and stays there for very long rides.

When you're riding you must take care of your butt; don't sit on the saddle when riding over bumps or rough pavement. Every bump accumulates eventually leaving your butt tender. Use any excuse to get up out of the saddle for 10-15 secs (a slight uphill, coming out of a corner, etc); it will help keep blood flowing to your butt and other more sensitive places and help with long term comfort.

A good saddle is important. You've got to find the right one for your shape.

Lastly keeping your crotch clean between rides will help keep saddle sores away or heal them faster. Get out if your shorts as soon as possible after a ride. I also wipe with baby wipes if I'm not ending the ride at home. When I get red spots or full on saddle sores, Neosporin worked the best for me to keep it clean and let it heal.

Hope that's of some use!


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

And don't keep your tire pressure higher than necessary.


----------



## ademarzi (Mar 22, 2009)

Great advice.

ratpick,

Your advice shows your experience with this malady. After the ride the area was very red, but no broken skin. I think I did the right thing to stop when I did. After a shower I put some diaper rash cream, and although it did not diminish the pain, it soothed a bit. Later, I had to spend two hours sitting at a concert. This morning the redness is mostly gone and not nearly as sensitive as before. I may just have dodged the bullet. In my initial post I mentioned that I had double diapered, meaning that I put on two riding pants, the thought being that I would have twice the padding. I don't think that padding was the issue as much as the chafing. My wife suggested that I wear a pair of compression shorts (I used them when playing soccer). I think I'll try that, as well as the Bag Balm for my next ride. Last time I had this type of issue was when I did an Iron Butt on my motorcycle (1,000 miles in 24 hrs) but the pain was different, and there was no chafing. I have tried a couple of saddles, but I have found that stock saddle on the Specialized Roubaix has worked the best. My lbs allowed my to try other saddles without having to purchase them (thanks BicyclePlus!).

redmr2_man,

I will implement your idea (and ratpick's) on getting off the saddle more often and changing position on long rides. I think that my fit is OK, but I will look into it. I just maybe a contributing factor.

jasonwells4,

I have been vacillating between comfort and flats. After this experience, I will gladly take the chance of flats vs. comfort, hands down. I am not obsessive about tire pressure. I usually run at about 90 to 100 psi. I weigh between 152 and 156 lbs.

I am registered to do the Breakaway for Cancer on the 25th of April, hence my doing this exercise. I have also been working on hydration and nutritiong during the ride.

I thank you all for your generous advice, and if you have any comments, particularly about the use of compression shorts between skin and chamois, please let me know.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

the "double diaper" actually may be the reason for the pain due excessive chafing.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

CoLiKe20 said:


> the "double diaper" actually may be the reason for the pain due excessive chafing.


Yeah.. I tried that too and only had bad results


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

*selle anatomica*

I'm a huge fan of selle anatomica saddles. I quickly sold my Fizik Arione after a ride on one. I have one on my commuter and one on my road bike. The only bike I don't have one on is my cross, and my butt hates me for it. 


http://www.selleanatomica.com/Product Info.htm


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

It only took me 20 years to find the Terry Fly but I'm glad I kept looking. You'll find yours eventually but it does take time and trial. Here's something that might help, though I don't know the cost.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/demo-saddle


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> It only took me 20 years to find the Terry Fly but I'm glad I kept looking..................


I rode those for years and they were comfortable to sit on.

But I always ended up with a saddle sore, especially when it got hot and my mileage increased. 

I changed to a Toupe Gel and it was a little less comfortable at first, but no saddle sores. 'The reason being is that the front of the saddle was narrower so I didn't get the pressure/rubbing I got from the Terry.

Still liking the Toupe, but I swear I can't find where they put the gel!


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

*Try This Saddle*

I will not use anything else I started with the Composit model and graduated to this one its the full Carbon by Selle SMP. The cream is not going to solve your problem you need the right saddle.

MidwestPlaya


----------



## ademarzi (Mar 22, 2009)

*My Butt was saved!*

Yesterday I was able to finish the same century that I attempted last Saturday. I took most of the advice given by you fellas, using Chamois Butt'r and a new pair of shorts. I went with a small versus the medium I had been using, reasoning that the tighter the less possibility of chafing. With a new saddle perhaps in the near future.

The last 15 or so miles were a bit uncomfortable, but nothing unmanageable, I just stood up on the pegs for a few yards without pedaling. The last 5 or so miles the thighs were on fire, but never fully rebelled. I had a conversation with them and told them to be quiet and they complied.

In the end I averaged 11.4 mph with an average HR of 132 bpm and a cadence of 73 rpm.

I expected cramps and pain later in the evening so I took 1600 mg of Motrin and Methocarbamol which is a muscle relaxant (without the side effects of Valium) and I only had one minor cramp, and today I feel great. The thighs are murmuring, but I am not listening. I may go for a easy spin to work out the lactic acid accumulation, but I do not know if I'll have the time. I'll try.

I am very thankful for your comments and concerns. I gave me the tools and confidence to continue with my effort.


----------



## ademarzi (Mar 22, 2009)

*The saved butt redeems itself!*

Last Sunday I completed the Breakaway from Cancer (stage 2 of Tour of California) a 113 mile and 6,000+ ft of climbing, a large part of it the climbing at 15 to 17% grade. 

I had no problems except for the expected soreness of a long day on the saddle.

I want once again to thank all of you that contributed your experiences, knowledge and advice, it was very helpful.

Alvaro


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats Ademarzi 

I am glad you got it dialed in. I am originally from Citrus Heights myself but due to work I have been living here in kansas for the past 3 years. I will definitely go back there when I retire. Anyways I dont know if you signed up for the Levi Granfondo in October, 8 of us from Kansas are flying down to participate in that event I hope to see you if you are going.

http://www.levisgranfondo.com/

MidwestPlaya:thumbsup:


----------

